# Remove or not to remove...(the front dew claws)



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey all...

I'm going to be picking up a male Mal puppy in the spring - when we get him he should be between 8-10 weeks old.

The breeder(s) I'm in consultation with have indicated that generally they do not take off the front dews, but will take off the back dews of their Mal pups.

My female I have here at home is dew-less, and I have to say I quite like it.

From the research I've done (quick google) taking the dews off at 8-10 weeks is akin to cutting off a pinky... so you'd need to put the dog down and then surgically do it as opposed to however they do it at a few days old.

My plans for the puppy are the same as my f/m here. They are primarily an indoor dog, but I am going to trial them in FR.

For those of you whose dogs do have dews have you experienced any problems/injuries either on the field or at home b/c of it's presence?

Better yet, if you've had a dog w/ and w/out dews, how have your differences differed?

I'm pretty adamant that I want them gone, but I also do not want to risk the pup by putting them under for something that is essentially cosmetic.

Note: I'm aware that you can take them off when the dog is neutered... although I'm not sure if he will be... or if he is, he will be at least a few years old before we do that.

Thanks,
RV


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

If you do a search on here, there are some interesting arguments for and against dew claws.
Personally? I wanted them removed, my GSD bitch has none (had none on the back, front were removed) - my new pup is about 6 weeks old and still has his. I think it's rather silly to remove them once they are set and not at the 3-7 day mark. He doesn't have back ones, so I'm just going to leave his alone, period. 

Some will argue that the dew claws help in stability for a sport dog on tight turns. Some will argue that there are studies that show dogs with their dew claws removed had a higher incidence of carpal arthritis and injury, since you are essentially removing a thumb from the area.

Then on the flip side, some will argue that they know of a dog that injured or ripped theirs off and the long heal time. 

I have seen dogs that use them like thumbs and they function - those are the ones that are attached, unlike the rear dew claws of some breeds which are not attached to a joint, but just flop. 

You see my opinion. If they aren't removed as a young puppy, I'd leave them, or have them removed when he's under for something else. I do not think there is so much benefit of removing them that warrants anesthetic specifically for dew claw removal.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Not sure that you would have to have him put under to get it done. My dog was the only one in his litter, with 1 rear dew and it was missed and not removed. The vet clipped it off and put a stitch in it at his check up, after recieving him here. He was 10 wks old. He didn't appear to notice it even was removed.

However, I don't think having the fronts removed is really necessary.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I think that depends on if they are attached or not. I've seen where most of the rear dew claws are floppy, not attached by bone - I would imagine if they are attached it would be quite painful to have it removed (like a finger rather than a flap of skin).


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Ashley, those are my thoughts also. Generally I've been told that the rears generally flap around, and it's essentially a quick clip. But if there is more involved, best to get it done around 3-7 days old before it hardens up.

My concern is threefold:
1. I don't like them, think they're ugly and the dog looks "neater" w/ them off
2. worried about potential injury while trialling. Also worried that they will catch it and/or wreck something in my house - as I said, they (he will) be housed inside and have access to the entire house
3. I'm worried about the dog - I don't want to risk the dog.

I guess in a perfect world, what I would like, is to pick a pup at a few days old, say, yep he's mine, clip those claws off... but in all likelihood, that will not happen. Especially since the breeder(s) I'm considering are going to will be new to me, in another country and across the continent... so I do not have much to stand on with them... also because the breeder usually takes the pick male, and I'll be getting #2.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

My new pup is going to be an indoor dog too. I'm not equipped to have outdoor kennels - but, with our farm dogs, none of them that I can remember ever had their front dew claws removed (and several had back ones as well) and never caught them on anything. These were all outdoor only dogs, where I would think the risk of having one ripped off on a fence would be pretty high. 

You do what you need to but I'd just leave them be unless they caused a problem. If they caused an issue, I'd have them removed, but surprisingly enough, the dogs I had with them never caught them on anything indoors and they were pretty close to the wrist, not hanging there.

If they are hanging, yeah I'd clip them off, but solid ones are like an extra finger.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Ryan Venables said:


> Ashley, those are my thoughts also. Generally I've been told that the rears generally flap around, and it's essentially a quick clip. But if there is more involved, best to get it done around 3-7 days old before it hardens up.
> 
> My concern is threefold:
> 1. I don't like them, think they're ugly and the dog looks "neater" w/ them off
> ...


I really like # one. The most important thing is always # one. I never take the front ones off because dogs use them for gripping objects in your house while they tear things up. I have run dogs for years in heavy brush and never had one hook a dew claw yet. The odds are much higher the dog will get hurt, particualrily in the house, doing any of a number of other things....like chewing electrical cords for instance.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don and I agree on this one.

I would not do it personally, especially not after the early window was missed. 

To do it because it looks neater seems like a terrible reason. 

There are risks, however small, for any type of surgery. 

I have noticed plenty of dogs that do USE their front dews. 

I have never had front dews removed on any dog, and never had a problem occur from a dog having front dews, except scratches caused by them. 

I think if the dog could talk to you, he would tell you that he would like to keep his thumbs attached, whether they look good to you or not. Especially since he knows what they are now and is probably using them on a daily basis.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

We always have eventual back dew claws removed but not the front ones. I would only consider that if my dog kept injuring them


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

My dogs are outside a lot in all kinds of brush and I have had torn pads, and some other interesting injuries, but never an issue with the front attached dewclaws. 

Have you seen the videos of them running and that dewclaw stabilizing the turn.....Same thing I think the tails are there for a reason to (more than just communication) But tails can be problematic for some breeds so I do understand........


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Ryan, I would not touch the front dews other than to maintain clipping the nail.



In 40 years I have never had any problems with dew claws.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I leave all the parts that my dogs are born with, attached
Ears, tails and dew claws


----------



## Erin James-Crook (Oct 5, 2010)

I've had a fair number of dogs come through my house (as fosters and permanent additions) and not a single one has had issues with front dew claws indoors or out. 

Like others I would never think of removing the front dews, assuming they were well attached - my dogs and dogs I've cared for generally use them for gripping toys/chewies, and I've had several whose dewclaws would get muddy while running in the yard - a very good sign that they are actively using them when running/turning at speed.

Of course, floppy, unattached dew claws are a wholly different issue - they are more at risk of snagging and aren't of much assistance to the dog.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

gripping prey
gripping toys, other items
increased climbing
securing proper footing on uneven surfaces
adding stability in standing positions
added agitlity
playing with other dogs
self defense if needed, if attacked.

all things where front dewclaws can play a role...
many more I am sure..

why would anyone want to take those things away is beyond me.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

_Joby: To do it because it looks neater seems like a terrible reason._

I agree, I am shocked at this!!

French sheepdogs, such as Briards, Beauceron, etc. have to have hind dew claws (double) according to standard.

These never affected my Briard (apart from the fact they turned inwards, so I clipped them regularly) but he had trouble with his front dew claws. He ripped one when tearing round in circles on the field and I had it operated on by the vet. However, in time, I learnt to clip them shortly and there were no more problems.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> Ryan, I would not touch the front dews other than to maintain clipping the nail.
> 
> 
> 
> In 40 years I have never had any problems with dew claws.


Me too, no problems with the front dews left on, for as many years as I've had dogs. My male schH dog does use his front dews, it's another toe for gripping, as in many of the examples Joby listed.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Seems like a consensus.

Just to clarify, yep I think they're ugly... but would I put the pooch under just simply to take them off? Nope. If I can get the breeder to take them off as a pup, I'll do that if not, looks like I'll have another nail for the lovely people at PetSmart to clip.

Thx all


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

One of my dogs ripped his front dew claw off running in the woods. It looked gross for a couple of days, but he looked after the wound and after a couple of weeks it healed up just fine.


----------

